# St Barts Forums > St Barts Island Main Forum >  >  Reservations?

## jim2

Passport tells me I have not been to SBH since 2014. As I recall we would either have no reservation for dinner or call a restaurant that day. I will be spending 9 days there beginning November 29th. Traveling with two guys who have never been.
For the first time I am using Wimco and they have offered to make dining reservations. I will use them for two restaurants LEsprit and Zion but at that time of year can we just be walk ins at more casual places like Eddys and LRepaire?
I dont want to be tied down to a particular place each evening.
Also, thinking perhaps rather than a big dinner, they might like to have lunch at a place with a nice view. And then eat take out at the villa in the evening. We never did that in earlier years but with aging eyes I am thinking less night driving might be an option. Thoughts?
Have been checking the site lately and it is nice to see so many people I remember!

----------


## steelpe

I believe the consensus is that reservations are a good idea to have.  We made our reservation for our 11/17-11/26 trip back in July.  I believe I asked the question back then and the forum said that reservations were a good idea.

Also I believe Eddy's never used to take reservations....but now they do (times have changed).  Eddy's is one of the places we made reservations for back in July... along with L'Repaire.  We have never been to L'Repaire so it should be interesting.

FYI, we rented through Wimco and they handled all of our reservations back in July.  Pretty easy process.

----------


## KevinS

Eddys has become harder to get into without a reservation.  Last November, for the first time that I can remember, I saw people turned away from Le Repaire at dinner on some evenings.   I only go to Eddys once on each trip, and might make a reservation a few days ahead of time.  I visit Le Repaire more often, and have never had a problem with a same-day reservation.

Lunch with a nice view - consider the new Le Rivage on Grand Cul de Sac, at the former La Gloriette location.  Also lunch upstairs at LAtelier de Jöel Robuchon, on the harbor just past La Cantina and LEntracte.  Less of a view but worth considering is La Langouste at the Hotel Baie des Anges on Flamands.  For Sunday Brunch, maybe Fouquets at the Carl Gustaf.  The view from Santa Fé is tough to beat, and the valet parking makes it doable, even with the road construction in the area.

----------


## phil62

The restaurants have been busy even at this time. You may be able to get a same day res at some places, but if there are places that are definitely on your radar, I would make reservations at least 2-3 days in advance. 

Phil

----------


## dadto6

Hi Jim,
Hope you have been well!  Welcome back

----------


## marybeth

Hi Jim!! 

Like you I prefer to be more flexible in dining choices but after last year (we were the ones turned away at Le Repaire on a Sunday with Kevin was dining) we decided to play it safe with certain nights and restaurants.  For our upcoming trip 2 week trip ...we will overlap with you...we made reservations for Eddy's (first night), Le Repaire (Sunday when choices are limited), and L'esprit for Thanksgiving.  We also did lunches at Santa Fe and Toiny Beach Club.  These are all during our first week, when we will be travelling with newbie friends.

For the following week, which is during your visit, we reserved lunch at Ti Corail and dinner at Le Papillon Ivre. I'll probably make a few more before we leave next Saturday.  

We are also fond of the long, boozy lunch and then takeout or a light dinner from MarcheU at the villa.

Hope to see you around the island!!

mb and Randy

----------


## jim2

Thanks for all the advice. I had no clue. Tonight I will put together a list of lunch and dinner places and ask Wimco to get us reservations.
it seems like I may even see some familiar faces while I am on the island.

----------


## amyb

I hope so…it’s been a long time. Since we met at Repaire and shared books on Flammands. Hope to see you too.

----------


## Eve

> Hi Jim!! 
> 
> Like you I prefer to be more flexible in dining choices but after last year (we were the ones turned away at Le Repaire on a Sunday with Kevin was dining) we decided to play it safe with certain nights and restaurants.  For our upcoming trip 2 week trip ...we will overlap with you...we made reservations for Eddy's (first night), Le Repaire (Sunday when choices are limited), and L'esprit for Thanksgiving.  We also did lunches at Santa Fe and Toiny Beach Club.  These are all during our first week, when we will be travelling with newbie friends.
> 
> For the following week, which is during your visit, we reserved lunch at Ti Corail and dinner at Le Papillon Ivre. I'll probably make a few more before we leave next Saturday.  
> 
> We are also fond of the long, boozy lunch and then takeout or a light dinner from MarcheU at the villa.
> 
> Hope to see you around the island!!
> ...



always Le Repaire on Sunday

----------


## Eve

Gyp sea, if only for a drink is so worth it

----------


## jim2

> I hope soits been a long time. Since we met at Repaire and shared books on Flammands. Hope to see you too.



So funnyI absolutely remember that night. We walked in and Jim said Whos that woman waving at us? He had no clue what the website was and that I had been in contact with people. We chatted and enjoyed meeting you guys for a number of years afterwards.

----------

